# FDA Requests Seizure Animal Food at Petco



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

FYI: For those of you buying your dog food at Petco, the FDA is requesting seizure of animal food at their animal distribution center due to unsanitary conditions. It looks like the distribution center serves 16 states.

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2008/NEW01854.html

FDA Requests Seizure of Animal Food Products at PETCO Distribution Center 
Today, at the request of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), U.S. Marshals seized various animal food products stored under unsanitary conditions at the PETCO Animal Supplies Distribution Center located in Joliet, Ill., pursuant to a warrant issued by the United States District Court in Chicago.

U.S. Marshals seized all FDA-regulated animal food susceptible to rodent and pest contamination. The seized products violate the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act because it was alleged in a case filed by the United States Attorney that they were being held under unsanitary conditions. (The Act uses the term "insanitary" to describe such conditions).

During an FDA inspection of a PETCO distribution center in April, widespread and active rodent and bird infestation was found. The FDA inspected the facility again in May and found continuing and widespread infestation.

"We simply will not allow a company to store foods under filthy and unsanitary conditions that occur as a direct result of the company's failure to adequately control and prevent pests in its facility," said Margaret O'K. Glavin, associate commissioner for regulatory affairs. "Consumers expect that such safeguards will be in place not only for human food, but for pet food as well."

The distribution center in Joliet, Ill., provides pet food products and supplies to PETCO retail stores in 16 states including Alabama, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska, Ohio, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas, and Wisconsin.

FDA has no reports of pet illness or death associated with consumption of animal food distributed by PETCO, and does not have evidence that the food is unsafe for animals. However, the seized products were in permeable packages and held under conditions that could affect the food's integrity and quality.

As a precaution, consumers who have handled products originating from the PETCO distribution center should thoroughly wash their hands with hot water and soap. Any surfaces that came in contact with the packages should be washed as well. Consumers are further advised as a precaution to thoroughly wash products sold in cans and glass containers from PETCO in the 16 affected states.

If a pet has become ill after eating these food products, pet owners should contact their veterinarian and report illnesses to FDA state consumer complaint coordinators.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I don't shop at petco because they don't have any of the food I use.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Jeanne


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ugh! They're so right though, I expect the same protections for my pets foods as I do for the human food. Food is food and I wouldn't want it to be from a rat infested plant. ewww!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you so much Jeannie. I live in Nebraska and had recently switched to Natural Balance Duck and Potato which I can only find at Petco. Sigh.
I was happily feeding NV which is made just down the street from me until Winston joined our pack. He's got a very sensitive tummy and other than the Prescription Diet, this duck and potato is the only thing I've found that he can tolerate.
Back to the drawing board, and fast.

Beverly


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Beverly, can you order from Petfood direct or another on-line source? Sure hate to see you move from a food that does you well.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, that is scary! I don't buy food at Petco, but I'm sure tons of people do. Thanks for the warning Jeanne.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jeanne--I am glad you posted the entire article. I had heard about it on the news, but did not know which states. I had just bought food her in CA from Petco. I think I will look at other options in the future.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I don't shop at Petco, but I know others that do, I will pass the information on.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Jeanne.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh geez...I too only feed the Natural Balance potato and duck and I have only been able to find it at Petco. Sigh... Guess I'll be searching online for another source, Ollie does so well on that food and with his allergies, I don't want to switch him. 

Thanks, Jeanne, even if it is bad news!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I have shopped at petco but will not shop there for anything else anymore. If they care so little about the animals I refuse to give them my money. One thing that always bothered me was their "cookie bar". They are left out and must get stale and I have seen those little moths in them. With so many other choices I will take them off my list.


----------

